# Wireless router to not ask for authentication when connected trough TMG?



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ive installed a wireless router linksys which is connected in our lan that is being filtered by TMG and domain controller. But when users connect on that wireless router they have to att the TMG proxy IP and connect with domain authentication and then they are allowed to use the internet. How can i exclude tha authentication?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What the H is TMG?


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.microsoft.com/TMG i was talking abot this


----------

